# BOx code ??



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Gents

I am having a problem figuring out
this code

UE CC DDE

My mind doesn't engage until I have had my 3rd cup of coffee

Thanks
Al


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have had boxes of Bolivars with this code BullMan if memory serves me correct they are Bolivars from February of '99 .


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

that's was one of my guesses......
thanks


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

UE CC DDE

"U Excited CC Dude?"

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> that's was one of my guesses......
> thanks


If you don't mind can you tell me how you even guessed that? I am not familiar with codes at all....thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> If you don't mind can you tell me how you even guessed that? I am not familiar with codes at all....thanks!


Its hard to take someone seriously that smokes three cigars at once!:laugh:

http://www.cigars4dummies.com/cigar-basics/cuban-box-codes.html:peace:

http://www.cigarnexus.com/counsel/cuban_codes/index.html


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

this is where I start....I expand from here.....


DATE CODES 1985-1998 

N I V E L A C U S O 

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 



FACTORY CODES 

HAVANA FACTORIES 

BM - BRIONES MONTOTO (ROMEO Y JULIETA) 
CB - CARLOS BALINO (EL REY DE MUNDO) 

EH/EI - HABANERO 

EL/EI - LAGUITO (COHIBA) 

FL/PL/PO - (POR LARRANAGA) 

FPG - FRANCISCO PEREZ GERMAN (PARTAGAS) 
FR - MIGUEL FERNANDEZ ROIG (LA CORONA) 
HM - HEROES DE MONCADA (JOSE PIEDRA) 
JM - JOSE MARTI (H.UPMANN) 




PROVICIAL FACTORIES 

CFG - CIENFUEGOS 

CFGS - CIENFUEGOS - QUINTERO Y HNO. 

FD/PR - FRANCISCO DONANTIEN 

SLR - LAS MAMBISAS 

SS - SANCTI SPIRITUS 

TTH - HOLGUIN 

VC - VILLA CALRA 

VSC - VILLA SANTA CLARA 


















DATE CODES 1999 

N E T A G I D O C U 

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 




DATE CODES STARTING 05/99 

EPOO - 05/99 

ESOO - 06/99 

EUOO - 07/99 

EAOO - 08/99 

EOOO - 09/99 

LEOO - 10/99 

LLOO - 11/99 

LROO - 12/99 



1999 FACTORY CODES 

CIUDAD DE HABANA 

EGD - CARLOS BALINO (EL REY DEL MUNDO) 
EDC - BRIONES MONTOTO (ROMEO Y JULIETA) 
EUN - EL LAGUITO 

EAT - FRANCISCO PEREZ GERMAN (PARTAGAS) 
EOG - MIGUEL FERNANDEZ ROIG (LA CORONA) 
ENI - HEROES DE MONCADA 

ECA - JOSE MARTI (H.UPMANN) 

EEO - JUAN CANO SAINZ (POR LARRANAGA) 



LA HABANA PROVINCE 

TEN - ARTEMISA I 

TEC - ARTEMISA II 

TAE - GUIRA I 






DATE CODES 2000 




ENE - JANUARY 

FEB - FEBRUARY 

MAR - MARCH 

APR - APRIL 

MAY - MAY 

JUN - JUNE 

JUL - JULY 

AGO - AUGUST 

SET - SEPTEMBER 

OCT - OCTOBER 

NOV - NOVEMBER 

DIC - DECEMBER 



2000 FACTORY CODES 

EOG/EAR - LA CORONA 

ECA - H.UPMANN 

RPO - HEROES DE MONCADA 

OSU - PARTAGAS 

PEL - BRIONES (ROMEO Y JULIETA) 

CLE - EL LAGUITO (COHIBA) 

ARA - JOSE CANO 

LRL/SLA - PINAR DEL RIO 

PUL/URE/UPA/IESC - HOLGUIN 

URL/LES/SUA/CPV/RSE/PUC - VILLA CLARA 
VCR/REC/PAS/USP/APE/CLO/OVU - SANCTI ESPIRITU 
CAV/SSU/VEL/SOL/PAR/SCO/LPE - LA HABANA 
LAC/SELPUV - CIENFUEGOS 

ACS/PLO - GRANMA 



2000 - 2003 

LOC - CARLOS BALINO (EL REY DEL MUNDO) 
EOG/EAR - LA CORONA 

ECA - H.UPMANN 

RPO - HEROES DE MONCADA 

OSU - PARTAGAS 

PEL - BRIONES MONTOTO  

2000 - LOME,LQME - EL LAGUITO 

2001 - CLE - EL LAGUITO 

ARA - JOSE CANO 

LRL/SLA - PINAR DEL RIO 

PUL/URE/UPA/IESC - HOLGUIN 

URL/LES/SUA/CPV/RSE/PUC - VILLA CLARA 
VCR/RES/PAS/USP/APE/LUL/CLO/SRA - SANCTI ESPIRITU 
CAV/ALV/SSU/VEL/SOL/PAR/SCO/LPE - LA HABANA 
LAC/SEL/PUV - CIENFUEGOS 



NEW FACTORY CODES 2003 

GKI - FRANCISCO PEREZ GEMAN (PARTAGAS) 
LLN - JOSE MARTI (H.UPMANN) 

KMM - BRIONES MONTOTO (ROMEO Y JULIETA) 
MKO - EL LAGUITO (COHIBA) 

FRH - MIGUEL FERNANDEZ ROIG (LA CORONA)


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> this is where I start....I expand from here.....
> 
> DATE CODES 1985-1998
> 
> ...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I like this site

CNX Cigar Counsel | NEW Cuban Box Codes


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Camajuani Feb 99

Sorry to waste your time,,,,should have dug deeper myself


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Camajuani Feb 99
> 
> Sorry to waste your time,,,,should have dug deeper myself


No time wasted it was nice to see my mind still works! They where great Boli's as i remember them well. A good cigar is like a good woman it gets indexed and you remember them always. Problem is i have Terabytes of cigar info only a few Gigabytes of woman info, Can it be that cigars are that much better.:mrgreen:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tony and Bull thank you both 

I appreciate it.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

In an amazing bit of coincidence, I've been looking at that same box code!

Thanks for helping me not to have to think it out...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bpegler said:


> In an amazing bit of coincidence, I've been looking at that same box code!
> 
> Thanks for helping me not to have to think it out...


I have some 07's that are fantastic, however these have peaked my interest..


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

C-SU-SS-II 

Anyone want to take a shot at this?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> C-SU-SS-II
> 
> Anyone want to take a shot at this?


 Ben
I will get the it this afternoon

Are you looking at 98 RYJ Coronas ??


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Ben
> I will get the it this afternoon
> 
> Are you looking at 98 RYJ Coronas ??


898nv

I think it is 7/98


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> 898nv
> 
> I think it is 7/98


or 12/98 ?????
That chart is deceiving...


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> or 12/98 ?????
> That chart is deceiving...


I bought them


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Digging this one back up because of the great info and the super knowledgeable BOTLs subscribed... 

Just got a box of HdM Epi 2s and the box code is ENE ABR 12. Is there a reason it has 2 month codes?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

AStateJB said:


> Digging this one back up because of the great info and the super knowledgeable BOTLs subscribed...
> 
> Just got a box of HdM Epi 2s and the box code is ENE ABR 12. Is there a reason it has 2 month codes?


Ene in this case is the factory code ABR 12 is your date code!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Ene in this case is the factory code ABR 12 is your date code!


Gotcha. Kind of a confusing way for them to do it... Thanks for the help, Tony!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Ene in this case is the factory code ABR 12 is your date code!


ENE isn't a factory I've ever heard of


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

AStateJB said:


> Gotcha. Kind of a confusing way for them to do it... Thanks for the help, Tony!


You sir are welcome!



hardcz said:


> ENE isn't a factory I've ever heard of


Isn't really a factory code in the traditional sense!
As box codes have been randomly generated for years now.
That's why no one goes crazy looking for them any more.


----------

